# اذا كنت تبحث عن اي شيء عن اللحام welding



## م.مجدي عليان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اذا كنت تبحث عن اي شيء عن اللحام welding

لكي نسهل عليك...........................

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1694

http://www.omegalaser.com

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=934


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

و ارجو وضع اي مشاركة خاصة و متعلقة بالموضوع هناااااااااا
حتى نستطيع الحصول عليها بسرعة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/BldgC...lding01_v2.asp

موقع يحتوى على الدروس الاتية موقع رائع جدا وبه العديد من الابحاث الاخرى الكاملة


Lesson 1 — Properties and Uses of Metal
Lesson 2 — Basic Heat Treatment
Lesson 3 — Introduction to Welding
Lesson 4 — Gas Cutting
Lesson 5 — Gas Welding
Lesson 6 — Soldering, Brazing, Braze Welding, and Wearfacing
Lesson 7 — Introduction- Shielded Metal-Arc Welding and Wearfacing


----------



## islam2a (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على المواقع الرائعة


----------



## سدير عدنان (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع الرائعة للحام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس مجدي

جهودكم المباركة والدائمة ..
اسأل المولى لكم الأجر والمثوبة.


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------

